# Liquid Calcium



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

It's been awhile since any posts have been created on the use of "liquid calcium" so I thought I would being up the topic with a new product out on pet store shelves.

BACKGROUND:
I recently was told I have a frog with hypocalcemia; however, this frog receives dust fruit flies 3 times a week with Repashy Calcium ICB. The frog immediately eats dusted flies once they are in the tank and is evidenced by being nice and plump. However, approx. 3 months ago the frog would have seizures that last about 15-20 seconds whenever I opened the Zoomed door. I began feeding 5 doses a week of dusted fruit flies and even purchased a new bag of Repashy to ensure the bag was not just "out dated."

UPDATE:
Last week I purchased a 1.7 oz vial of FLUKER'S LIQUID CALCIUM that I saw on the shelve of a new local petstore. The expiration date was 07/2013. The ingredients state: water, calcium chloride and calcium lactate with a guaranteed analysis of not less than 6% calcium. So I thought, "What the heck?!" dusting flies is not doing any good so let's try it. Two days ago I place 1 drop (with the vial dropper) on the dorsal side of the frogs back and I did not go back to the frog until today (nearly 24 hours later). This time, no problem (seizures) were observed during opening of the enclosure and providing flies. The frog actually immediately jumped away (to hid) and then reached for some flies.

Success? I will continue to monitor for seizure activity.
Anyone have any research or experience with this "new" product?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Repashy's Rescue Cal is pretty much specifically designed for the scenario you described...  Glad he's doing better, tho!


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried a liquid calcium bath with some of this product by Flukers Liquid Calcium. I watered the stuff down but maybe not enough.

After 15 minutes in a partial calcium bath my azureus was nearly lifeless. All I could tell he was alive was his throat was beating. He could not move.

I rinsed him off and he cannot move his legs. His legs appear paralyzed. He was able to prop himself against the side of the QT tank.

Some background on the situation:
This guy had signs of a leg that did not bend foreword. It almost appeared dislocated. I didn't pay much attention to it as he otherwise acted normal, showed no signs of injury and could move about and eat without a problem. 

I introduced a female to my two males and they were all very happy for about 10 days. Eating, calling, laying eggs, eating, a real frog party. I observed the two males wrestling and the guy with the "dislocated" shoulder was certainly the aggressor. His shoulder seemed as though it was injured, maybe worse off than it had been.

I moved him to a QT tank for observation immedately. He was not so happy in there and trying vigorously to escape. I papered off the sides of the tank to avoid his curiosity of the outside of the tank. He was very active in trying to escape even still.
After a few more days I noticed his shoulder was getting worse. After reading some more people have observed that old supplements or calcium deficiency were to blame. 

I picked up the Flukers Liquid Calcium and some Repashy Vitamins to see if either of these products can help. The Calcium bath with the Flukers did not help, and seemed to poison or paralyze the guy. 

I am hoping he will come around this afternoon. 

I caution against using Flukers Liquid Calcium for a bath solution. Has anyone else used this stuff?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bricespice said:


> It's been awhile since any posts have been created on the use of "liquid calcium" so I thought I would being up the topic with a new product out on pet store shelves.
> 
> BACKGROUND:
> I recently was told I have a frog with hypocalcemia; however, this frog receives dust fruit flies 3 times a week with Repashy Calcium ICB. The frog immediately eats dusted flies once they are in the tank and is evidenced by being nice and plump. However, approx. 3 months ago the frog would have seizures that last about 15-20 seconds whenever I opened the Zoomed door. I began feeding 5 doses a week of dusted fruit flies and even purchased a new bag of Repashy to ensure the bag was not just "out dated."
> ...


How was the frog diagnosed? 

Ed


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

search calcium gluconate, it might help you out.


----------

